# Buying a Leica M6 TTL in London



## lewismalpas (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi TPF,

I have been looking to pick up a Leica M6 TTL for a few months now and I now have the savings to do so, I'd really appreciate some advice on dealers worth visiting based in London. At the moment I am only aware of Richard Caplan, is there anyone else I should be contacting?

Also, would you recommend buying from a dealer or should I just pick one up second hand on eBay, forums etc?

Thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2014)

Aperture, Red Dot Cameras, I'm at work at the moment but both of those are very good bought from both Canon gear from Aperture and an M4 from Red Dot, buying from a dealer you will get a warranty and it will have been checked off ebay it might need a CLA


----------

